# Ιθαγενή Ωδικά Πουλιά και Υβρίδια > Μεταλλάξεις ιθαγενών >  Yπολογιστής ζευγαρωμάτων σε μεταλλαγμένες καρδερίνες

## οδυσσέας

το βασικο
http://kippenjungle.nl/kruisingPutter.html


το ανωτερο
http://kippenjungle.nl/kruisingPutte...+,Ino:Ino+/ino

----------


## mitsman

Ζωγραφιζεις!!!!

----------


## οδυσσέας

αυτοι που τα φτιαχνουν ζωγραφιζουν. :winky: 

ποσο ακομα θα περιμενω την ενοτητα μεταλλαξεις ιθαγενων...........

----------


## Gardelius

> αυτοι που τα φτιαχνουν ζωγραφιζουν.
> 
> ποσο ακομα θα περιμενω την *ενοτητα μεταλλαξεις ιθαγενων*...........

----------


## mitsman

σε καμμια δεκαρια χρονια θα μας χρειαστει.... οχι η ενοτητα... τα προγραμματα... χαχαχαχα

----------


## οδυσσέας

και καθόλου να μην τα χρησιμοποιήσουμε δεν θα στενοχωρηθούμε. :winky:

----------


## mitsman

Μην μου λες τέτοια....... Θέλω να αξιοποιώ τις πληροφορίες του φόρουμ.....

----------

